# Swimming While Black: White Man Asks Mother & Daughter If They Bathed Before Swimming



## CurlyNiquee (Jun 14, 2018)

SWIMMING WHILE BLACK

This past Monday, June 11, 2018 at 10 am PST while on summer vacation at the Westin Hotel in Pasadena, California my 5 year old daughter and I were approached by a white man while swimming in the hotel pool. The man asked if me and my little girl had showered before getting into the pool because people carry diseases into the pools and he doesn't want the health department to shut the pool down.
Minutes later he approached us again on the opposite end of the pool under the pretense that he worked for the health department. No hotel security or staff was around to stop his verbal harassment. At that point I called BS and I confronted him on what appeared to be blatant racism. I let him know that being black is not a disease and showering would not wash the BLACK off our skin. I think it's awful that ANY man would think it's okay to essentially ask a woman and a little girl if we took off our clothes and scrubbed our naked bodies before getting into a hotel swimming pool.

The incident continued to escalate when my mother and a female hotel manager named Ofelia Dolliver came to the scene. Ms. Dolliver began to explain to the man that it was inappropriate for him to ask me such a question. The man continued to taunt my little girl as she was being escorted away from the mayhem. 

Finally the hotel's general manger, Carl Sprayberry came to the area. In true fashion, as soon as he arrived he took one look at us and immediately let the white man leave and told us to step to the side with him. After many failed attempts at pleading with Mr. Sprayberry to not let the man go but to instead find out who he was, we left. Only after speaking with the white bystanders who corroborated our story did Mr. Sprayberry instruct the other hotel managers to review the tapes to find the man he had just let go! Upon our departure from the hotel Ms. Dolliver apologized to us and admitted that Mr. Sprayberry handled the situation incorrectly. She said they were “still reviewing the tapes” to find the man and remove him from the hotel. No follow up had been made by anyone from the Westin Hotel since. 

It’s sad that I had to explain to my beautiful little five year old brown skinned girl why in 2018 a white man would think it’s OK to ask a little girl and her mom if we showered our presumably dirty black skin before entering a swimming pool.

I have to teach my innocent child that no matter how much we educate ourselves with degrees, no matter what career we choose, no matter if we own a nice home in a gated community, or drive a nice car there are still people in this world who will not like us just because of the color of our skin and even worse there are people in this world in positions of power and authority like Carl Sprayberry that will not stand up for us when they know it’s wrong that we are treated that way.


----------



## Zaynab (Jun 14, 2018)

Ridiculous. She should have called the police like they do.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 14, 2018)

Zaynab said:


> Ridiculous. She should have called the police like they do.


Yep. I would have called my husband to come down and then the police.


----------



## Laela (Jun 14, 2018)

That had to be traumatizing for her daughter...ugh.. I'd not have wasted  my breath trying to reason with that racist pig... would've  just called the  police for violation of my daughter's  civil  rights. He's  on there telling her to "relax"...typical


----------



## Zaynab (Jun 14, 2018)

UmSumayyah said:


> Yep. I would have called my husband to come down and then the police.


No way I would have sat there and argued with the hotel staff who didn't want to be of any help. That's what they're doing, calling the police on everyone black so I'm gonna do it too


----------



## nysister (Jun 14, 2018)

Filthy trash. I would have called the cops, sued him for harassment and said he was a pedophile. Why is he interested in a little girl showering? Trash.

They do this to try to rile us up. We are 5 times as likely to die of heart disease than white women. Handle them, but don't let them kill you.


----------



## nysister (Jun 14, 2018)

Side note. That little girl is sooooo cute! 

Side, side note. White people are the ones who like to skip bathing, so he's telling on himself if he thinks other people don't bathe. 

Side, side, side note. We really need our own spaces.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm not quite sure how she kept herself in check when he said to her child, "its just a shower young lady don't worry" as she was leaving. Whew, I need this not to ever happen to me please. You are correct @nysister ...they absolutely do this to rile us up. And I think the manager needs to be reprimanded for the way he handled that situation upon entry. His approach showed a lack of training and racial bias.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jun 14, 2018)

There was no need to explain that black is not a disease in 2018.  Call the cops. We talk too much and we are way too nice. Fight fire with fire.


----------



## nysister (Jun 14, 2018)

CurlyNiquee said:


> And I think the manager needs to be reprimanded for the way he handled that situation upon entry. His approach showed a lack of training and racial bias.



Yes. There's no way he should have let that filth go. They think if they call us "Ma'am" instead of "girl" they can do as they please. I'd be after his job.



Gin&Tonic said:


> There was no need to explain that black is not a disease in 2018.  Call the cops. We talk too much and we are way too nice. Fight fire with fire.



Truth. I explain nothing. If someone is that stupid, it's not my job to educate them. They need to keep it moving or die, but they will not be taught by this Black woman.


----------



## dicapr (Jun 14, 2018)

nysister said:


> Filthy trash. I would have called the cops, sued him for harassment and said he was a pedophile. Why is he interested in a little girl showering? Trash.
> 
> They do this to try to rile us up. We are 5 times as likely to die of heart disease than white women. Handle them, but don't let them kill you.



He seems like a pedophile. He was fixated at the thought of the little girl undressing. He needs to be arrested.


----------



## Anacaona (Jun 14, 2018)

CAN WE LIVE??????

Just rewatched it again, bayyybeeeee, would have LOOOOOSTTT ITTTTTT, I am fuming!

And it he's a guest at the hotel they can easily, easily find out who he was


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Jun 14, 2018)

The nerve!!!

White people are filthy, and they don’t even use a washcloth when they bath. Nasty, unclean, 

Something is wrong with them.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2018)

What!!!!     So the hotel manager says, "he's a guest".     Was she not a guest as well?   Really?   And then this manager talks about calling the police on this woman defending her child?    

I'm calling Starbucks about this.    Yes, I am serious.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 14, 2018)

Gin&Tonic said:


> There was no need to explain that black is not a disease in 2018.  Call the cops. We talk too much and we are way too nice. Fight fire with fire.


Yes!!! This right here.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jun 15, 2018)

People are on Facebook,posting things to Westin Hotelshttps://www.facebook.com/westin/


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 15, 2018)

He would have heard a few choice words from me.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jun 15, 2018)

I would have screamed in distress while shouting "pedophile" and yelled for someone to call the police. All while clutching my child.

He would have learned that day. In addition, I would also have called the police myself. They would have to tear the hotel up looking for the pedophile.

Don't start none. 

Oh, and the nerve and irony. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Shula (Jun 15, 2018)

I just don't understand why it is so impossible for them to mind their own business? It's like they are born with an obsession to police and harass nonwhites. Why is anything we do any of your business? No, you were not ordained by God to keep everyone in "their place". Obtrusive, obsessive, and nosy as heck. And then always confused when one of us blows up at it, rightfully so. Our kids have to deal with so much. Ugh.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 15, 2018)

Gin&Tonic said:


> There was no need to explain that black is not a disease in 2018. Call the cops. We talk too much and we are way too nice. Fight fire with fire.



This. Why even entertain some weirdo stranger? A grown man talking to my child = police. Period.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 15, 2018)

I keep clicking on these videos and it just makes my blood boil.   

I would've grabbed my kid and called the police and tell them this man is harassing us, and has an unnatural interest in my child, he keeps coming back here and is always staring at her,  a few tears wouldn't hurt either.  Disgusting jerk.  

The manager threatening to call the cops on HER.   Wow!


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 15, 2018)

I would not waste my time going back and forth with anyone. We/I can’t make anybody like/love/accept us. PERIOD! It’s not worth it to even try.

Meanwhile, I would post his picture on social media to try and identify him and gear up to file a harassment complaint.


----------



## fasika (Jun 15, 2018)

I would've called the police and claimed he was inappropriate with my underage child. I'd let the tears and hysteria flow as soon as they got there.

Black people need to learn to use the police the way they do. Why a dissertation on black skin not being unclean and alladat? Totally unnecessary. I won't even bother watching the video.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 15, 2018)

When he began to approach me the second time pretending to be the health dept I would've moved closer to other guests so they can overhear and ask for security and call the cops. I would loudly object to him to him coming closer and paint him as the threat he is. 

That first hotel manager who only believe these women after white people corroborated is as much as trash as he is.

I wouldn't try to educate him and I wouldn't let him talk to me. He can talk to security and/or the cops.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 15, 2018)

This made me tear up. 

I am so ready to fight every and anyone.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm not surprised.  I remember when I swam at the YMCA when people had to share lanes, they would rather triple up in a lane than share the lane with a (gasp) black person.  It used to bother me but I would just practice my back stroke and be really splashy, enjoying having the lane to myself.  The things black people have to deal with 

Did anyone see the video from Spain of the kids blocking a little black boy from getting on the slide and telling him he doesn't belong because he's not white?  Then his mother took him to another area of the playground and they followed him over there.  IIRC, they even threw rocks at him.  That just about broke my heart.   But if that was my child those little *bleeps* would have caught these hands.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 16, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> This. Why even entertain some weirdo stranger? A grown man talking to my child = police. Period.


Exactly. I would've called the police crying and afraid of the pervert who seems obsessed with watching my child shower.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 16, 2018)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I'm not surprised.  I remember when I swam at the YMCA when people had to share lanes, they would rather triple up in a lane than share the lane with a (gasp) black person.  It used to bother me but I would just practice my back stroke and be really splashy, enjoying having the lane to myself.  The things black people have to deal with
> 
> Did anyone see the video from Spain of the kids blocking a little black boy from getting on the slide and telling him he doesn't belong because he's not white?  Then his mother took him to another area of the playground and they followed him over there.  IIRC, they even threw rocks at him.  That just about broke my heart.   But if that was my child those little *bleeps* would have caught these hands.


that video was sad. what was even more sad is how powerless the mother was. I'm guessing she wasn't q citizen of Spain and sort of accepted it. I know if that happened here I would've cussed everyone out and told their parents the next time their demons touch my child I would be filing charges against them


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 16, 2018)

I could feel the mom’s frustration in the video. And as much as I know it’s best to keep your cool in these situations, it’s so hard not to lash out, especially when the person doing you wrong is being backed up by the staff and is over there smirking as you get admonished. And when he made that snarky remark to the little girl ooooooh!


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 16, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I could feel the mom’s frustration in the video. And as much as I know it’s best to keep your cool in these situations, it’s so hard not to lash out, especially when the person doing you wrong is being backed up by the staff and is over there smirking as you get admonished. And when he made that snarky remark to the little girl ooooooh!


When my husband got through with him he would rue the day.  Deeply.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 16, 2018)

When that manager said I’ll have to call the police....fine call them. That was some bs.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 16, 2018)

i'm sooooooo mad! wow...tired of this BS.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 17, 2018)

I’m sure the reason she said what she did about black skin not being a disease was so she made it clear to him and others around who could hear that she saw his racism for what it was. Accusing him loudly. She probably thought such an accusation would deter him.


----------



## Sridevi (Jun 17, 2018)

The irony is that Whites are probably the least hygienic people on earth.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 17, 2018)

This is really upsetting. It must have been traumatic for the ladies. I feel such anger after watching that


----------



## FelaShrine (Jun 17, 2018)

UmSumayyah said:


> Yep. I would have called my husband to come down and then the police.



That was my thought., would he have had the gall had there been another man around?

also whats this nonsense about trying to "explain" or "ask them questions", you either call the police or get the hotel managers immediately citing harassment. All this "cant wash black skin away"   aint mean diddly squat


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Jun 18, 2018)

Even if she had called the police, who is to say how long it would have taken them to get there.  Also, tearing up, pedophile accusations, may have fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Jun 18, 2018)

Team #CallThePolice. We have to refuse to reason with these people.

On a related note. My miserable, old, entitled, white woman neighbor (directly below me) has been harassing me since I moved in because apparently she can hear me walking in the mornings . I finally called the police on her last week and it was the most satisfying thing ever lol. I never let her get to close to me, but the police say that she was highly intoxicated, so I suspect that her behavior is alcoholism related white entitlement.


----------



## MissPee (Jun 24, 2018)

This is shameful. I’m so sick of this. Y isn’t he minding his own business     Did you take a bath! N who is he with there, where is his family n why they don’t get him? Is he just some random wondering around the hotel ?  
She needs to SHAME everybody involved n call the news and hold Westin, that GM responsible,talking bout he don’t want to call the police well you know what I’ll call them for you. Westin would def be refunding me along with other perks n I’m still going put you on blast and probably sue!


----------

